# for the londoners and/or gamers



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

this flythrough of 17thC London was made using Crysis's game engine and historic maps & engravings held by the British Library. More on the making here

Pudding Lane Productions, Crytek Off The Map - YouTube


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow! A fascinating exercise in real 'Virtual Reality' - It's a pity they didn't travel a few miles down-river though, I might have seen my home as it was, back then :grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Pretty sweet. They should release it for playing, or make a full game out of it.


----------

